# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Gruaja ideale

## Klevis2000

por gabimi qendron tek disa vajza qe kur jane me burrat e tyre ne shtepi rrine te shkujdesura te parregulluara kur dalin lyen rregullohen sikur kjo te ishte per dike tjeter e jo per burrat e tyre.pra imagjinoni dy lloj burrash 
njeri vjen ne shtepi i lodhur nga puna sa hyyn brenda i del egruaja e tij e zbukuruar e lyer me ere te mire e puth nuk i ankohet per femijet apo per problemet te ndryshme dreken ja ka bere gati gjithcka ne shtepi e rregulluar.pra mendoni si eshte gjendja ne kete familje 
vjen burrri i lodhur nga puna sa hyn gruaja i ankohet per femijet epyet pse u vonove i ankohet per lodhjen e saj i del perparq me rrobat me eren e qepes se gjelles e pa rreglluar e pa zbukuruar femijet bertasin burri i shkrete deshiron jo te hyje por te iki nga shtepia fare

----------


## Mina

Gruaja ideale fatkeqesisht pak vleresohet nga burri. Gruaja "e mencur", eshte e afte ta beje burrin per vete. Grate e djallezuara bejne jete te dyfishte dhe ndihen te lumtura. Bindu per kete. Nuk dua te them qe te behemi te tilla por eksperiencat keshtu rezultojne. Gruaja kur gatuan normal qe do t'i vije era gjelle, burri kerkon pjaten ne tavoline kur te vije nga puna. Pse duhet t'i neveritet e shoqja. Ndersa persa i perket ulerimave te femijeve nuk duhet t'i degjoje vetem gruaja. Ata bashke i kane sjelle ne jete. Me duket e habitshme se si burrat kerkojne t'u shmangen pergjegjesive prinderore.

----------


## angeldust

Klevis,

Sapo ke pershkruar jeten ideale romantike qe te servirin reklamat ne televizor apo fantrazite e filmave, dhe ne fund ke pershkruar edhe situaten qe ka ekzistuar ne shtepite e shumices prej nesh...

Do te te pelqente ai bifteku i lengshem dhe i bute ty, i gatuar me qepe te skuqur, hudhra, dafine, nji fije piper te zi dhe leng limoni? Apo do t'i beje parate rrush e kumbulla e do t'ja fusje perdite ne restorant me grua e femije? A ben gjithe ato para zotrote sa per t'i plotesuar kushtet per te gjetur nje sherbetore ne shtepi, keshtu qe gruaja jote mos lodhet e mos i duhet te beje aq shume pune? A ke para te punesosh nje dado per femijet e tu?

Se shume njerez ne Shqiperi s'jua nxe xhepi restorantin e lukse te tilla dite per dite. A mos valle vetem burrat punojne e lodhen? Apo a i ndihmojne shumica e burrave shqiptare grate e tyre ne punet e shtepise? Pershtypja ime eshte qe shumica derrmuese shohin gjithe diten sport e lajme shtrire ne kanape. Thuaj qe jini rehat ju shqiptaret qe kini femra punetore, se ta provonit me ato te huajat qe paske pare ne reklama pa te shikoje sa minuta kishe per ta duruar nje te tille ne shtepi!

Edhe burri ideal pra nuk i permbush gjithe kerkesat e femrave, keshtu qe dil pak nga vetja dhe mos jua rras fajin vetem femrave. RREGULLONI VETET DHE FAMILJET E JUAJA.

Edhe jo s'jam feministe, jam vetem per nje situate te balancuar ne familje, por ndonjehere mund te tingelloj gabimisht si feministe nqs. shoh ide te tilla se me ngrihen nervat.

----------


## Viki

Cfare thua se spo te marr vesh fare??  duket si nje shkrim maskilist???

----------


## Mujo

pershendetje te gjithve .

une ju falenderoj te gjithve pse se cili ka mendimin e vete por e verteta eshte nje nejse...........

NE RADHE TE PARE UNE FALENDEROJ  ZOTIN QE NA KA DHURUAR NJE MIRSI TE MADHE KU SHUME PAKE NJERZE E VLERSOJNE KET GJE  DONI TA DINE SE KUSHE ESHTE MIRSIA ?  

KETO JANE VAJZAT  SHQIPTARE QE UNE I PERSHENDES TE GJITHA  

DIHET QE NUK KA PYELL PA DERRA POR DOMINON QE NE I KEMI VAJZAT SHUME TE MIRA . 
UNE JAME BETUARE O SHQIPTARE O VDES FARE. POR AMA E  DUA MOLL TE PA KAFSHUAR  NEJSE.

SA PER FEMREN SHEMBULLORE PO U TREGOJ NJE HISTORI TE BUKUR .
 I shte nje grua qe bente per burrin e saj po ajo nuk ja kishte fituar akoma zemren ,se dihet e rendesishme eshte ti fitosh zemren tjetrit ,dhe kjo shkoi tek nje dietar dhe po e pyeste se cfare te bej  dietari i tha une nuk do te them asgje derisa ti te me biesh nje qime luani   kjo u habit por u nis pse e donte shume burrin dhe sakrifikonte per te 
dhe kjo c do dit merrte nga nje dele dhe ja conte luanit dhe kjo vazhdoj per nje koh te shkurter me ket sjellje me luanin dhe luani u mesua me ket dhe kjo grua arriti qe ta merrte ket qime nga kurora e  luanit dhe ja coi dietarit dhe dietari u habit se kjo qime ishte nga kurota e luanit dhe i tha dietari se e shikon ti ke aftesi te zbuseshe luanin dhe jo burrin.

pra themi se me pasurit qe posedon femra si me mencurin  si me menyren qe ajo sillet si  me bukurin e saj etj, ka shume mundesi per te ber. 

DHe jo me te bej burrin per vete VETEM AJO FEMER QE NUK DON QE BURRIN TA BEJ PER VETE .....

----------


## malli

jam e mendimit te (Mines)

----------


## maz

> _Postuar m$B!&(Bpar$B!&(Bnga Mina_ 
> *Gruaja ideale fatkeqesisht pak vleresohet nga burri. Gruaja "e mencur", eshte e afte ta beje burrin per vete. Grate e djallezuara bejne jete te dyfishte dhe ndihen te lumtura. Bindu per kete. Nuk dua te them qe te behemi te tilla por eksperiencat keshtu rezultojne. Gruaja kur gatuan normal qe do t'i vije era gjelle, burri kerkon pjaten ne tavoline kur te vije nga puna. Pse duhet t'i neveritet e shoqja. Ndersa persa i perket ulerimave te femijeve nuk duhet t'i degjoje vetem gruaja. Ata bashke i kane sjelle ne jete. Me duket e habitshme se si burrat kerkojne t'u shmangen pergjegjesive prinderore.*



Me pelqen shume cfar ke shkruar dhe kam te njejtin opinion
me respect maz

----------


## Mina

Thuhet qe nje grua e mire e mban nje burre te keq. Lind pyetja: Kush konsiderohet burre i keq? 
1. Ai qe nuk gjen dot deren e shtepise pasi ka pire gjithe diten. 
2. Ai qe i le parate ne bixhoz.
3. Ai qe nuk prononcohet ne problemet e familjes.
4. Ai qe bredh ku te munde dhe i duket gruaja lugat.           
Nese keni te tjera mund t'i shtoni ne liste. Ka shume gra qe mbajne burra te tille per hir te gjerave qe dihen. Femijet jane dobesia e nenave dhe pergjegjesia me e madhe ne kete jete. Ketu fillon abuzimi i ketyre burrave.  Grate ideale nuk perfitojne asgje vec vleresimit qe u ben bota.

----------


## ChuChu

C? Gruaja ideale? Heroine passive, gjithmone e qeshur, e nenshtruar, e urte, e bindur, vetesakrifikuese, vetemohuese, pa ambicje te sajat, bashkeshorte e mire, dashnore e mire, mama e mire, pastruese, guzhinjere....WHOA! Ky ishte nje udhetim i kendshem ne vitet '50. Rikthejuni realitetit tani.

----------


## Mona

Ahahaah kuqalashje, e ke thene shume bukur, keshtu e duan burrat vertete.

----------


## Mujo

TE DASHUROSH DIKE DO TE THOT TE PLAKESH ME TE 

TRENDAFILAT ZAMBAKET THAHEN, HEKURI CELIKU THYHEN DASHURIA E VERTET ASE NUK THAHET E ASE NUK THYHET....

DASHURIA ESHTE RECIPROKE?

----------


## Fredi

Edhe une jam dakort me mendimin e mines por ama te themi te vertetat dhe mos te arrim ne extrem. Jam dakort me ate qe per te qene nje cift ideal dhe i lumtur duhet qe te dy te kontribuojne jo vetem njeri. Dhe klevi ka thene rastin me extrem. Ne ate rast siq thote ai per gruan e parregulluar etj nuk ka gra te tilla me sot se te gjitha pothuajse punojne dhe shikojne karrieren e tyre ashtu si edhe burrat. Por edhe kur gruaja eshte shtepiake e pa pune rrit femijet gatuan per burrin dhe femijet e saj nuk mund te jete edhe grua terheqese  edhe sherbetore te gatuaje te rrise femijet. Pak a shume jam ne nje mendje me mendimin e mines por pa e tepruar. Ka edhe burra te papergjegjshem ka edhe gra te tilla edhe me keq. 
Me respekt Fredi.

----------


## BlueBaron

...hemmm...gruaja ideale...ajo qe te ka taksur Zoti...te tjerat do te jene kot...

----------


## Speedy

A e dini se nganjehere femra pranon ta coje jeten kot me nje burre qe nuk e vlereson vetem per arsyet e Shqiperise ..se nuk ka ku te kthehet ..se po ta pyse babai pse do te ndahesh sepse ai nuk te vlereson i duket qesharake..se femra mund te ndahet nga burri vetem nqs ai e keq tajton ate fizikisht ..se per ndryshe ke mete me te te tane jeten edhe nqs nuk e don ..kjo eshte e pa drejte se kam nji shoqe qe burri nuk e perfill fare ..ka dashnore ..nuk del me grua ..as qe i bie ndermend se a ka gru ne shpi vetem kur vjen ne shpi qe e merr urija thote uuu gruja do te kete ba ndonje gje per te ngrene..a eshte gjynah per ate femer..mendoj se shume..prandaj duhet  edhe mashkulli te sillet mire te dalin te flasin te qeshin ti ndajne mendimet e tyre qe te kene lumturi ne martese ..mendimi im..prandaj meqe mashkulli ne Shqiperi eshte force e madhe mos perfitoni nga rasti ta shperdoroni fjalen grua..se ajo eshte shoqe e jetes dhe jo sherbetore

----------


## arkl

Pershendese te gjitha GOCAT SHQIPETARE.
 Per mua femrat tona jane gruaja ideale.
 Per sa i perkete atij Klevist mos ja vini re se flete per grate e arabeve.

----------


## Leila

I bete femijet vete? Atehere kujdesu per to vete! Une e kam bere plan qe per 9 netet pasi lind femija, burri im ka per tu zgjuar naten, jo une. Sorry! Ndaje punen ne gjysem. LoL! Seriozisht, kur vjen burri nga puna ai ankohet. Pse te mos ankohet gruaja? Anyways, te tregoj nje gje te vertete qe e di nga eksperienca, te jesh perfekt, edhe atehere ai do ta bej mision qe te te gjej nje gabim. Sidomos kur je perfekt, atehere denohesh me shume per nje gabim qe ben. Kur s'je perfekt, kush i numeron gabimet e tuaja? Te jesh gruaja perfekte, eshte te mos kesh probleme, dhe ne te gjithe kemi probleme. E kam provuar te jem vajza ideale per dike, dhe nuk me pelqeu.

Si mendoni ju burrat. "Ok, i beme kalamajte! Kaq e kishim punen!" Te kesh femije eshte nje pune qe e ke tere jeten, jo vetem per 5 minutat qe te mori ne shtrat. Burri deshiron te iki nga shtepia fare? C'mendon ti se do gruaja? Ajo ndejti ne shtepi gjithe diten, kurse burri s'hyn dot per 1 minute? Se kuptoj c'do te thuash me kete. Mendon ti se i vjen mire gruas te vije ere gjelle? Edhe ajo do te vishet me rroba te mira, dhe te jete e parfumuar.

Nuk eshte se grave u pelqejne te duken keq, por eshte se ato e lane veten e tyre pas dore vetem qe te te benin TY gjelle, te te rrisnin TY femije, te te pastronin TY shtepine. Po e gjete gruan ashtu, shko dhe puthe dhe thuaji, "Faleminderit, e dashur, qe me vure mua dhe femijet dhe shendetin tone perpara tendit. Faleminderit qe vjen era gjelle, sepse e kuptoj mundimin tend per punen qe po e ben per mua dhe qe nje here nuk the, 'E di cfare? Do iki nga kjo shtepi sepse juve nuk me vleresoni! Dua te iki sepse nuk dua te ver jeten tuaj perpara timit.'"

Te jesh perfekte eshte qe te mos ndjehesh keq kur tjetri nuk te vlereson. Eshte gruaja ideale sllav? C'fare tregon kjo per karakterin tend si mashkull kur kerkon nje sllave?

----------


## Estella

> _Postuar më parë nga Leila_ 
> *
> 
> Te jesh perfekte eshte qe te mos ndjehesh keq kur tjetri nuk te vlereson. Eshte gruaja ideale sllav? C'fare tregon kjo per karakterin tend si mashkull kur kerkon nje sllave?*


Aty ska as karakter dhe as shpirt, e as dashuri.

----------


## Leila

Estella, e them nga qe e kam provuar vete te jem vajza ideale. Te ndryshosh jeten tende dhe personalitetin tend per dike tjeter. Dhe me ne fund, pas gjithshkaje, s'ben diference perpjekja jote. Ai nuk do te doje me shume po te jesh perfekte.

Pastaj, burrat kerkojne gruan ideale, qe te sillen komplet sic duan ata, por me ne fund ata merziten me ate sepse e dine ekzakt c'do beje ajo, dhe si do sillet, sepse ai ia dha rolin asaj qe te luante. E dine c'do vije, c'do fjale qe do thoje gruaja, sepse ai e shkruajti vete dialogun. Kjo mund ti duket e mire atij ne fillim, por pastaj behet gje e merzitshme per burrin.

----------


## Estella

Leila une te kuptoj, prandaj edhe kam shkruar se nese vertet gruaja ideale eshte nje skllave atehere tek ai njeri nuk ka asgje. As karakter, as dashuri, as mirkuptim, as komunikim, asgje. Cdo gje qe behet nuk ka kuptim sepse n.q.s e di pergjigjen atehere eshte monotoni dhe askush ska deshire te jetoje nje jete monotone.

----------


## Leila

> _Postuar më parë nga Estella_ 
> *Leila une te kuptoj, prandaj edhe kam shkruar se nese vertet gruaja ideale eshte nje skllave atehere tek ai njeri nuk ka asgje. As karakter, as dashuri, as mirkuptim, as komunikim, asgje. Cdo gje qe behet nuk ka kuptim sepse n.q.s e di pergjigjen atehere eshte monotoni dhe askush ska deshire te jetoje nje jete monotone.*


Vetem ta dinin ata burrat qe kane kerkesa te tilla. LoL!

----------

